# wo sind die neuen Items?



## Gradius@PTR (13. Juni 2008)

Warum sidn einige Items die bereits Wochenlang in der BLASC sind nicht im Charplaner verfügbar, wie z.b. der Loot von Kil'jeaden?


----------

